# one of those holy shit moments



## noquarter (May 11, 2010)

*creep*

so me and my road dog(nickels) and two boys we met in venice arrived in OB san diego the night of the christmas parade. so we got fucked up and all that good shit. so the next day we were meeting all the travelers at the wall and there was this one guy, probably in his fortys, short, fat, thick brown mustache. well he puts his arm around nickels and walks away from the group with her while we are talking to everyone, and introduces himself..hits on her and stuff. i noticed that happening so i non-chalantly grab her and bring her over to me. she told me he was saying that he had a car and alcohol and money. all we thought was he was a creep. later that day we see him walking from the cliffs with this tall, skinny, manly looking asian with his arm around her going to his car. obviously she was a prostitute but me and nickels were just like :zombieface: haha it was really funny

the first day me and nickels got to venice we had a fifth of vodka. now when i start drinking i assume whoever im drinking with is staying up to speed with me. i didnt realize nickels quit taking shots after we got half way. so my drunk ass kept drinking and drinking...i honestly do not remember the rest, all i know is i finished the whole bottle by myself excpet for maybe a few schwills i shared with passer-bys. so the next day was especially funny. we go on the board walk when we wake up and i swear i couldnt pass a few stores without someone yelling my name or "heyyy its the drunk girl!" hahah. so when they would id walk up to them and ask what i did. their answers varried from rolling around on the ground, falling all over the place, or trying to make conversation and slurring so much they couldnt understand me. nickels was basically talking for me the whole night. and one kid told me that the night before i was spanging on one of the benches and as he walked by, in my drunkest way, i said, "ill take you!" haha. he said that was the best pick up line and i agreed that was funny as hell but i wish i remembered it. so to wrap the story up, all day i kept hearing "hey drunk girl" and got to listen to stories of how i made an ass of myself. im surprised i talked to so many fucking people but i guess anythings possible when you're as drunk as i was. im surprised i didnt get too violent like i normal do, i guess i tried to fight nickels for not agreeing with me but then she sweet talked me and i chilled out. worst kind of drunk, beligerent


----------



## Teko (May 11, 2010)

i guess im going to ask it... but what exactly was 'holy shit' about that? 
cool story..but confusing title.


----------



## menu (May 11, 2010)

haha. go to LB. that shits a reg there. fuck. but yeah. way to pull her out


----------



## noquarter (May 11, 2010)

just because we knew he was a creep and when we saw him walking with a prostitute we were like holy shit
i know i was thinking i probably should have titled it "creep" or something cause its probably not a holy shit moment to anyone but me and nickels


----------



## veggieguy12 (May 13, 2010)

So the fact that there's dudes creepin' around looking to get girls to their cars by offering alcohol... that doesn't come into your head and put the brakes on drinking so much you don't remember anything?
Seems like you're setting yourself up, making it so easy for the creeps to take advantage, am I wrong?
Nickels was okay enough to look out for you - _*this*_* time* - but what about when Nickels wants to do something else, goes away, or gets blackout drunk herself? You expect guys like the one you mention to go pay for a prostitute when there's a passed-out drunkass chick rolling on the ground before them, beggin for change?
Sounds dangerously naive.


----------



## noquarter (May 13, 2010)

yeah you definitely make a good point. but i met that creep after the whole drinking incident. it usually doesnt end up that way cause i drink with a lot of people so theres not enought alcohol for me to black out. and i wasnt passed out cause if i were how would i be rolling around asking for change? but i see what your saying. but the reason i posted the story is because i dont get THAT drunk often so its funny to look back on and say "damn what was i thinking" and have a good laugh. guess we have different views on whats funny and whats not. thanks for being concerned, even if it was some what hostile and condescending.


----------

